# Effects of Laterite



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello, all. 

While removing plants from my 29gal tank, I have disturbed the "First Layer Pure Laterite" substrate under my eco-complete. My question is how will the exposed Laterite affect my aquarium? The tank is approx. one year old.


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Anyone???


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

It may release the iron faster, or it may be well enough aged not to cause any problems. If you can push it back down under the EC, that may help.


----------

